# please Help me! (potential buyer)



## Latin*Prince (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok hopefully i can get some questions answered here. I have sooo many so please bare with me. So im looking at this 2003 altima SE-R with 74 000 km at the dealership in canada for 13,000$(Canada, B.C) and my dad wants me to buy a new 2007 or 2008 civic or something. So i looked all over the internet to find out about the 2003 altima SE-R and nothing comes up. So my question are;

1. Is that an ok price?
2. Is there such thing as an 2003 and if yes then is it the same horsepower and everything else as the newer models.
3. How is it on gas is it ok? Do you know specific mileage?
4. how come there are no gauges like the ones i seen in most your pictures(im not that much of a car guy)
5. Is it in all an expensive car to maintain?

Thank you all for your replies( if any, lol)


----------



## NiSM0KRiSSY (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmm judging by what you said. It's definitely not an Altima SE-R as they were only made
from 2005-2006. So I'd check out 2005-2006 Altima SE-R. If it doesnt have the three gauges its not an SE-R. 

With the SE-R, I get decent gas mileage. Ranging from 19-25. I personally think that its a much better highway car. Stock hp on the SE-R is 260.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

*It was a Sentra!*

Not trying to insult you, but an 03 SE-R?? Do you know what an Altima SE-R looks like?


----------

